# Microfibre Madness



## Jayme_ (Dec 8, 2011)

http://www.eurekawaterless.co.uk/pr...ducts_id=68&osCsid=i9mhreqas9j4k6h465udiobqd5

70000 Microfibres for £20700

Who would buy these!?!


----------



## Niki (Dec 6, 2011)

Somebody that will make big proffit after seling them at 1 pound a peace


----------



## tzotzo (Nov 15, 2009)

kent?


----------



## Lupostef (Nov 20, 2011)

Good investment if you've got a spare 20grand kicking about I'd say


----------



## crazysnakeman (Oct 12, 2011)

you can never have too many microfibres lol


----------



## Fish (Nov 16, 2011)

I like the look of the heavier gms towels. 

Fish


----------



## Jayme_ (Dec 8, 2011)

What GMS are the more plush towels on here as i have some Eurow blue towels that are quite fluffy but dont know the GMS, could somebody please tell me?


----------



## tfonseca (Jul 31, 2008)

What about a smaller quantity?

http://www.eurekawaterless.co.uk/product_info.php?cPath=27&products_id=41&osCsid=i9mhreqas9j4k6h465udiobqd5

Anyone tested before? The price is quite nice!


----------



## Derbyshire-stig (Dec 22, 2010)

I got 100 350 gram MF`s in bulk, great price and I wont run out this week lol


----------



## Over The Rainbow (Aug 30, 2011)

ok maybe its early and i didnt get much sleep so i missed something but

£20700 / 70000 = 29.6p each :thumb:

They also sell them in 2000 quantity for £570

£570 / 2000 = 28.5p each ?


----------



## herbiedacious (Sep 27, 2010)

Derbyshire-stig said:


> I got 100 350 gram MF`s in bulk, great price and I wont run out this week lol


 Me too! Thanks OP for posting the link:thumb::thumb:


----------



## chillly (Jun 25, 2009)

Can Anyone compare these to the costco ones please?


----------



## Jayme_ (Dec 8, 2011)

Can somebody please tell me where they purchased the 100 350 gram MF's in bulk as i need some new ones


----------



## chillly (Jun 25, 2009)

chillly said:


> Can Anyone compare these to the costco ones please?


Anyone ?


----------



## herbiedacious (Sep 27, 2010)

If you click on the top line of the column on the left of the link you posted it should bring up the page you're after. l even got a free litre bottle of glass cleaner with the order!


----------



## Jayme_ (Dec 8, 2011)

I can only find 300GSM towels  a direct link would be useful pleaseee


----------



## cleancar (Sep 21, 2006)

group buy !!!


----------



## Steampunk (Aug 11, 2011)

Jayme_ said:


> What GMS are the more plush towels on here as i have some Eurow blue towels that are quite fluffy but dont know the GMS, could somebody please tell me?


The Eurow Shags are rated at 660 GMS. Hope this helps...

Steampunk


----------



## chillly (Jun 25, 2009)

Jayme_ said:


> I can only find 300GSM towels  a direct link would be useful pleaseee


Go on site and click products:thumb: Did not see 350 ones thou. http://www.eurekawaterless.co.uk/products_new.php?osCsid=i9mhreqas9j4k6h465udiobqd5


----------



## Jayme_ (Dec 8, 2011)

I can find the rest of the products up until 400 GSM towels (theres only the 10k option!) but cannot find any 350 GSM, should i just settle for the 100 300GSM towels? will there be much difference? 

Thanks for your help btw chillly, much apreciated


----------



## herbiedacious (Sep 27, 2010)

Soz,my bad. It was the 300gsm towels i bought. See what you mean, they jump from 310 to 400 with nothing in between. Haven,t been able to sneak them home and try them out yet but they are a lot plusher than the Costco ones.


----------



## Jayme_ (Dec 8, 2011)

That explains it then!  Thanks!


----------



## chillly (Jun 25, 2009)

Jayme_ said:


> I can find the rest of the products up until 400 GSM towels (theres only the 10k option!) but cannot find any 350 GSM, should i just settle for the 100 300GSM towels? will there be much difference?
> 
> Thanks for your help btw chillly, much apreciated


My pleasure buddy :thumb: Merry xmas


----------



## JakeWhite (Oct 14, 2011)

100 cloths for £26=ordered!


----------



## Fish (Nov 16, 2011)

Shame they dont do smaller bundles of the 400gms. 

Fish


----------

